# [Intel i915 + AMD 8870m] GPU Hybrid with AMDGPU drive

## dgiorgio

Hello everyone

First, I will pass the settings of my notebook.

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
> ...

 

Well before, with kernel 3.8, or even before.

My laptop worked perfectly with both video cards.

With the updates, AMD card no longer works.

I spent all those years testing with the fglrx driver.

Now I'm testing the AMDGPU driver, follow these steps:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU

and many other sites, and none worked.

I think my problem is in the Xorg configuration.

Need help

----------

## Polyatomic

I can see here:

```
01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XT [Radeon HD 8870M / R9 M270X/M370X]
```

and going here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Radeon_Rx_M2xx_Series

I think I can see your card there, however I don't see a GCN Architecture field there.

Also there is Cape Verde next to Venus XT, if I look for Radeon HD 8870M here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Radeon_HD_8xxx_Series

and look for Cape Verde I can see GCN 1.0

You mentioned AMDGPU yeah, and going by my internet searching I'm thinking one needs a

Volcanic Islands radeon which is GCN 1.2. I'm not sure if your card is supported by AMDGPU.

Nice laptop by the way.

Maybe it will work I'm not sure, maybe your card is GCN 1.2 I dunno, because sometimes the output

of lspci can be different to what is written on the box, hopefully another with the same card/hardware/laptop

as you can confirm.

----------

## dgiorgio

I tried everything, and I could not anything.

I'm trying with the fglrx driver, but I have trouble to install, because of the xorg version.

----------

## dgiorgio

this problem is very similar to mine.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=211380

the command displays only one video card, and not two video cards.

```
# xrandr --listproviders
```

----------

## dgiorgio

I was reading on various websites and forums.

The amdgpu driver looks like it will work only on new Rx 300 boards and some Rx 200.

For Sea Islands (GCN 1.1) or newer.

my board seems to categorize as Southern Islands (GCN 1.0).

Now I do not know if I expect new updates AMDGPU or try with another driver.

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/

----------

## dgiorgio

Now it's official   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Core_Next#/media/File:Linux_AMD_graphics_stack.svg

----------

## dgiorgio

I solved the problem

 *Quote:*   

> $ xrandr --listproviders
> 
> Providers: number : 2
> 
> Provider 0: id: 0x7e cap: 0xb, Source Output, Sink Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 5 associated providers: 0 name:Intel
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci -knn
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [8086:0154] (rev 09)
> 
>         Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [144d:c0e7]
> ...

 

1 -  *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi intel i915"
> 
> USE="gles1 gles2 llvm"
> 
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="radeon.runpm=0"

 

2 - Delete xorg.conf

3 - Kernel config

http://pastebin.com/72fBZwF1

----------

